# Soil Conservation



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good short read on soil conservation methodology. Some of the greatest conservationist that I have ever known have been Ag people.

Regards, Mike

Conservation Practices Preserve Soil, Save Money | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

yah, been into the conservation thing for awhile. All ground except for the muck and two small fields where we over winter the beef heard is 100% no-till now and a cover crop is used on bean stubble in the fall.

Awards and stuff | Facebook

Awards and stuff | Facebook

Awards and stuff | Facebook


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> yah, been into the conservation thing for awhile.


Thats great Marty....its always good to tactfully encourage other Ag neighbors about conservation when the opportunity presents itself......it gives credibilty to our Ag community.

Regards, Mike


----------

